# Curious about white spotting gene.



## PurpleReign (Oct 23, 2018)

I have read a little bit about the white spotting gene but not enough. My female has 2 nails with no pigment and a barely visible touch of white on her foot. She is 3.5 years old. This is her second litter. She whelped 12 this time and half of them have either white toes or small bit of white on their chests and one has what seems to me to be a pretty big white spot on her chest. Her first litter with a different stud, she whelped 10, and 1 had white toes. Do you think these will fade? I'm doubtful about the one with a big chest spot, and am just curious if someone would care to help educate me further on the white spotting gene. Both parents are american lines. I saw no noticeable white on the stud although, I'm sure thats of no consequence.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

The name of the "condition" escapes me. My breeder spoke about it at some point this year as she had a few puppies from previous litters with white toes and was curious how the toes turned out. I'll have to dig through her posts on Facebook to see if I can't find the name. Until then, maybe someone knows the name of it. I think Google will be more helpful with the name of the "mismarking."

I think white markings are common - especially on the chest. The white toes can actually be undeveloped pigment that will "darken" over time to the proper color. It may not completely disappear, but it should be less noticeable. Neither of my two GSDs have any white pigment, but I have seen pictures of before/afters of puppies turned adults that have had it and the white does seem to fade to a degree.

I have read it is more common in ASLs, though I do not know how accurate that is.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I’m not sure what the name of it is but seems fairly common. My asl has a tiny white spot on his chest and my wgsl has some white on her toes and a big patch of white on her chest that looks like angel wings.


----------



## PurpleReign (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank's to both of you for your input. I have been googling away, and have found some useful info, however, I have not found many photos. That white spot on the one female's chest is just eating away at me because, although I used a breeder whom is well known in my area, and has been called reputable by several people that I have spoken to, I left my female there for 2 days. They had a little, mostly white with a little brown terrier of some sort, maybe a Staffordshire,running around whom I was assured was neutered, and would not even have access to my dog. I have preoccupied myself with what-if's, and unnecessary conjecture. It is of some comfort to read your response's so, once again, Much Thanks!


----------



## BlitzTheGSD (Aug 30, 2018)

My 13 week old has a small white spot on his back paw and his brother had a small white spot on his chest. Ive been reading and asking around and Ive actually been told pups with the white spots usually have the deeper colors in the rest of the body (whether thats true or not I really dont know). The small spots usually blend in to the tan depending on where on the body it is, and depending on the dogs color obviously.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

White toes are common in ASL puppies. It goes way. The chest spot is common too, but generally stays.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Here’s Sage, who had a big white splash of white on her chest. Didn’t make any difference in the show ring.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max is a asl has a small white spot on his chest when he grew the spot appeared smaller. Luna is wgsl she has a lot of white under her belly and chest and small amount of white on her toes.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleReign (Oct 23, 2018)

Beautiful Dogs! 


Jenny720 said:


> Max is a asl has a small white spot on his chest when he grew the spot appeared smaller. Luna is wgsl she has a lot of white under her belly and chest and small amount of white on her toes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleReign (Oct 23, 2018)

dogfaeries said:


> Here’s Sage, who had a big white splash of white on her chest. Didn’t make any difference in the show ring.


Sage is certainly a good looker. The replies in this thread have really helped me chill out a bit. Thanks to all.


----------

